# Layered Carpet Target Build



## dpops211 (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks like a nice target. I whipped up a carpet target in a couple hours but i might take the time to build a nice one similar to that. It looks like it would hold up for a while. Nice job!


----------



## oddg241 (Nov 26, 2004)

*smaller target?*

I couldn't tell for sure, did you have some scraps left over and made a 18" x 18" target by kids table?


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

That smaller target is a commercial target I've been using. Its size is why I built the larger target. I shoot it at 25 yds with confidence but I have a friend who is new to archery, and I wanted the larger target for safety's sake.


----------



## cjkozik (Jan 31, 2007)

So does the all thread run vertical from the bottom to the top of the target???


----------



## budalcorn45 (Feb 20, 2008)

Did I see that right? Is your all thread running through the inside of your target? I am just curious if you have ever had a problem with hitting your all threads if they are on inside as opposed to the outside? Just curious like I said...I really like the looks of your target. I am planning to change mine from cardboard to carpet very soon. Nice look!


----------



## oddg241 (Nov 26, 2004)

*all thread*

If I understood it right the acorn nuts are pushing against the stack of carpet. The T nuts are imbedded in bottom of board and let you crank down rod onto the stack.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

All thread is 9" long and as oddg241 posted, the acorn nuts just push down on a piece of plywood which sits on top of the carpet stack.

I thought about using cardboard, but old carpet is easier to get, and will stand up to moisture much better.


----------



## TxHunter73 (Dec 17, 2008)

great job!! Nice work..This is my next project for sure..


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

dustoffer said:


> All thread is 9" long and as oddg241 posted, the acorn nuts just push down on a piece of plywood which sits on top of the carpet stack.
> 
> I thought about using cardboard, but old carpet is easier to get, and will stand up to moisture much better.


I really like this design and would like to make a target like this. But, apparently I'm a bit dense. I don't understand how your clamping mechanism works with the threaded rod, plywood. To be able to press down on the plyood it seems that the rod would have to be threaded somehow into the top of the target 

Thanks


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice Target !!! Will be doing one like this as soon as it warms a bit. Perhaps a second board on top of carpet would put even pressure on carpet instead of carpet alone, thats if I am understanding your design correctly. It's clean looking, what is the weight . I will put mine in a sort of cabinet to keep it dry.


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

nycredneck said:


> Nice Target !!! Will be doing one like this as soon as it warms a bit. Perhaps a second board on top of carpet would put even pressure on carpet instead of carpet alone, thats if I am understanding your design correctly. It's clean looking, what is the weight . I will put mine in a sort of cabinet to keep it dry.


Looks like 125lbs.


----------



## arhunter37 (Feb 23, 2009)

This looks really nice. I will be making one out of the carpet we tore out the living room this spring! Thanks for the Idea.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

goathollow said:


> I really like this design and would like to make a target like this. But, apparently I'm a bit dense. I don't understand how your clamping mechanism works with the threaded rod, plywood. To be able to press down on the plyood it seems that the rod would have to be threaded somehow into the top of the target
> 
> Thanks


Never mind...its the T-nuts. I didn't read you message closely enough.


Thanks, Great design. I'm going to build at least one of these maybe two. I too think will put it in some sort of enclosure/cabinent to keep it dry.

One suggestion if its going to be left outside is to use stainless T-nuts and a 4-5 in stainless allen screw instead of the threaded rod. Then you don't worry about the T-nut and/or the threaded bar rusting and seizing up.

I think I'll stop by the carpet store tonight on the way home.


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey goat, same problem here not reading the whole thread, trying to sneek peeks while working and not getting it all. Good idea with the stainless.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Looks very good ..


----------



## CWAY (Feb 9, 2009)

Looks good I had on of these that sat out in the backyard for 9 years. It took about 200 shoots a week. The only two issues I had was it would get wet and freeze in the winter and damage arrows unless I covered it. Also watch the carpet melting to your arrows They have to be scraped off after almost every shoot only with some carbon arrows though. But I will be making a new one my self soon.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

I have about 100 holes in it now and haven't had any problems with the carpet melting, or with the backing affecting the arrow finish (alum arrows). 

It is heavy--my guess is 125-145 as someone posted.

And, there is a piece of 3/8" plywood on top of the carpet stack to spread pressure across the layers.

Getting ready to make a plastic cover for it--although since we've only had less than an inch of rain in past 4-6 months, it really isn't a problem right now.

I couldn't find any bolts that had a long enough threaded section to give good compression, and that's why I used the all-thread. I'll keep it lightly lubed and hopefully the rust will stay away.

I'm also going to cut the all-thread down to about 2" above the top board so I can put a cover on it without the rods poking through and letting any moisture inside.


----------



## oddg241 (Nov 26, 2004)

"Cutting about 90-100 pieces of carpet isn't fun, and is hard on the knees, hands, and back." 
LOL Wait till you get my age and condition, I can get down there but can't get back up!
I really like this design and was thinking about it today at work. I was thinking of a way to make the side boards hinged at bottom and still have a way to re-attach them to top cross board. I was thinking of making the carpet stack the same size as a commercial bag target that you can buy replacement covers for. Then just undo sides at top, fold them out of way on hinges, then slide replacement bag over stack of carpet, fold sides back up and attach at top again. I would still use your threaded rod system to compress it. You would have targets on the repl. bag, it would be more weather resistant, and not too costly to replace cover.
I will make this a spring project and follow up with pics as I go.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

It would be simple to attach the sides to the bottom with hinges instead of the dado joints I used, and you could attach the top to the sides with lag screws put in from the sides. Just pre-drill the holes so you don't split anything. You could unscrew them with a ratchet/socket when you needed to take it down for bag replacement.

And, these old knees are already on SS, so I understand about getting down and not being able to get back up. In fact, had to spend this afternoon on my knees as my table saw blade lowering mechanism froze up after I completed this project, and it was tear down, clean up, lube up, and reassemble time. And, you don't put a 200 lb table saw upside down on sawhorses by yourself, so it was on its back on the shop floor with me on my knees. Looked sort of like a dying cockroach


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

*socket head bolts*

here is a link to a place to purchase longer stainless steel bolts. They are pricey but if you are interested here they are. Lowes, by the way sells the t-nuts in stainless too. this link goes to the allen head bolts but a hex head bolt would work just as well and they come in longer lengths and are less expensive I think.

http://www.boltdepot.com/product.aspx?cc=13&cs=71&cm=6&cd=1203


Sorry if it appears I'm being critical of your design, I'm not really. I have every intention of building a couple of these and I think your design is perfect in its simplicity. If you would post a note when you get the cover completed. I'd like to see what you come up with.


----------



## JTW Jr (Aug 21, 2007)

Would carpet padding work as well as carpet ?

I have access to a bunch of the padding ( as well as a bunch of carpet ) for free. All new remnants from installs.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

Don't have any experience with carpet padding. It is not as "substantial" as carpet, but if you compress it enough, might work.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

Some folks have expressed concern about the effect of carpet targets on the finish of their arrows. The pic below (click to enlarge) shows no effect on the finish on these XX75s after approximately 75 shots into this target. The points are polished a bit (started out pitch black), but the anodizing on the shafts is unchanged.


----------



## DosEquis (Jan 4, 2009)

So, do time your shots when the kids are on the swings or just tell them to swing low? :wink:


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

DosEquis--doesn't matter-they are grandkids, but I'm 9' tall so my arrow's path is over them!


----------



## sticbow (Feb 29, 2004)

Carpet stores remove old carpets they will cut them into 12 wide pieces and roll them. I ask American Carpet 1 to save me some 12 inch wide cut carpet, they gave me 5 55 gallon rubbish cans full. made mine over the weekend. took bout 4 hours.
Next day I made a 2X12 frame and mounted it on 1 1/2 sched 40 pipe and cemented it in the ground.

Totals cost $23.00 for flanges pipes and bolts, one bag of quikcrete.


----------



## overo (Feb 25, 2009)

I have looked at this a couple times. So I took a trip to the local store and picked some carpet up. I was wondering if the thickness of the pile mattered?


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

overo--don't think the thickness of the pile matters--you just compress it until you get the amount of "grab" on the arrows you want. If you get it compressed too much and the shafts are too hard to pull, just back off on the compression a bit.


sticbow--you're lucky. I had to pull the carpet out of the dumpster, load it in my truck and cut it myself.

Another lesson learned--used carpet may be infested with fleas and flea eggs. So, probably a good idea to spray it with pesticide.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

dustoffer said:


> DosEquis--doesn't matter-they are grandkids, but I'm 9' tall so my arrow's path is over them!


Probably ought to at least get motorcycle helmets for them in case you have an oops.


----------



## slip (Feb 23, 2009)

great idea ill be making one for the backyard as soon as it warms up here


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

My target already needs some additional layers as it is slowly compressing. I went by the carpet shop today and picked up enough carpet for maybe 15 more layers. But, no more fleas for me--I rolled it out, put Sevin dust on it and rolled it back up. I'll let it set for a week before I cut the pieces.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

I was shooting yesterday and noticed that the layers of carpet in the center of the target were "creeping" or bulging out the back side. So, I picked up the 2X6 I use to hold down the plastic rain cover and beat them back in place. I might just add a 1X3 board along the sides on the back to hold them in place. And, I have some more carpet to put about 6-8 more layers in the stack for more compression.


----------



## sticbow (Feb 29, 2004)

I made one out of 8 inch wide carpet and compressed it with threaded rods. Out in the weather uncovered, it lasted bout 5 yrs. shot out the center two times(thousands of arrows)in 5 yrs.
I changed the middle layers with the center. this time I made one with 12 inch wide carpet and 2X12 frame and a cover, and I put it on sced 40 pipe and lifted it off the ground, should last bout 2-3 times that long or longer.

Post pics later


----------



## sticbow (Feb 29, 2004)

Carpet backstop pics.
Freestanding with rain cover










With cover removed









The carpet is 12 inches wide, sorry that pic had trouble loading. I made a 2X12 frame around the backstop.

It measures 34 inches wide and 40 inches tall.


----------



## Arrow_slinger43 (May 16, 2007)

i cut several pieces with a knife but then found it was much easier to use an angle grinder.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

Target has been in use for just over a month, and I've shot probably 28 of the 35 days since I finished it. In the past two weeks I've noticed some arrows are beginning to penetrate more than I'd like, so I backed off the pressure on the scrrews, added 8 more layers, and cranked it down again. Stops 'em just fine now. May be something I have to do from time to time.


----------



## scottnorthwest (Mar 9, 2009)

For covering my target I just get stretch wrap from Costco and wrap it up, the stuff they use to wrap pallets, works great and I get a lot of rain here, shoot all winter and target stays dry.


----------



## elkhunter130 (Nov 26, 2005)

scottnorthwest said:


> For covering my target I just get stretch wrap from Costco and wrap it up, the stuff they use to wrap pallets, works great and I get a lot of rain here, shoot all winter and target stays dry.



We tried that too and all it did was mold and fall apart, better left out to dry out when it can. We are planing to build a little roof and cabinet for the targets.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

I just have a large sheet of black plastic that I put over the target and weight down with sections of 2X6 lumber. Works fine for me.


----------



## scottnorthwest (Mar 9, 2009)

elkhunter130 said:


> We tried that too and all it did was mold and fall apart, better left out to dry out when it can. We are planing to build a little roof and cabinet for the targets.



Wrappin is probably a bad idea unless the target is dry.


----------



## Philly (Feb 22, 2010)

I am getting ready to build one for myself. Thanks to dustoffer and everyone who shared what worked/didn't work for them!!! This info will be very beneficial when I go to build mine!


----------



## rio177 (Oct 4, 2011)

what about using a dense layered stack of the heavy carpet padding instead of the carpet?? Some of that stuff is almost as dense as closed cell like used on the commercial block targets.


----------



## old44 (Jan 6, 2011)

Smaller scale 16" x 16". 2x6 boards and 1/2" all thread from Lowes.


----------



## fastarrows (Feb 10, 2003)

One thing that I found out is it's impossible to make a target but too big. mine is 8 ft wide by 6 ft tall and it still gets missed.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

Just replaced the "guts" of my target--it's lasted a good long time (since Feb 2009) with lots of shots absorbed (and a few missed too).

Lesson learned--if you have a choice of type of carpet used, get berber--and not the cut berber either. Don't get shag either. Too many pieces to clean up after disassembly and also cutting the new layers.


----------



## maldoror (May 31, 2015)

I am busy making a carpet target but have a question: I have read that at 12" deep, there is no need to compress. What is everyone's opinion: No, little, or great compression before finalizing the frame?


----------



## gordon (Aug 9, 2005)

The archery club I shoot at has used this system for years. They gather up a work party to remove old carpet folks are getting rid of then we cut into 12" x 48 " sections. Standard wood frame with top clamping board using all thread. Placed under a shed to keep dry,rotate the carpet once we blow out the center. Last a very long time and no damage to your arrows.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

maldoror said:


> I am busy making a carpet target but have a question: I have read that at 12" deep, there is no need to compress. What is everyone's opinion: No, little, or great compression before finalizing the frame?


You will want to compress it and compress it a lot. I find that I need to have about a third to a half more loose stacked carpet than the finished size. If you don't squeeze it together the layers fold over and make a mess. Even compressed they occasionally buckle and toss the arrow back out, known affectionately as a "bounce out". Well at least that has been my experience. I build these for our archery club too and I find that 14" deep is the optimal amount. Those thinner arrows don't stop as easy as the standard arrows so the extra 2 inches makes a big difference. 

Well that's been my experience use the info as you see fit.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

I've been shooting carpet for number of years, and it's by backstop of choice in the backyard. 

The type of carpet makes all the difference in the world. I've found that the higher the pyle, the more the compression is needed. My current favorite bow is shooting 425 grains arrow at 53 pounds. 12" without compression may as well be a jelly donut --- that is, with the carpet I have. 

My current target is 12" deep and requires quite a bit of compression. I've re-habbed this past year, but if I were to start from scratch, I'd go at least 18" deep. The deeper that carpet, the less compression required. 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

DosEquis--no kids at home now unless the granddaughter is visiting---and the swing is gone too. Clear shooting all the way.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

nice target


----------



## maldoror (May 31, 2015)

I am playing it safe: I'm not using shag or even standard pile, but the close-cropped industrial office carpet. Because this SHOULD hold a bit more snug than the other two types that I can get away with a 12" deep target?


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

You can make it even with a 10" thick target, just need to compress it a bit more tightly.


----------



## cloquet (Jan 12, 2004)

No, carpet pad won't hold up well.


----------



## cloquet (Jan 12, 2004)

JTW Jr said:


> Would carpet padding work as well as carpet ?
> 
> I have access to a bunch of the padding ( as well as a bunch of carpet ) for free. All new remnants from installs.


I tried the padding first at two feet thick, stopped the arrows ok but it didn't hold up well and had to replace it.


----------



## VarmintSniper30 (Dec 3, 2012)

dustoffer said:


> Thought I'd throw in my two cents' worth on the target I just finished up today, to include my "lessons learned" from the project.
> 
> It started out in the plan to be a 4' X 4' X 2' target but after I cut the first bunch of carpet pieces I could see that it was too big. So, the plan was revised to 3X3X1 and it ended up being 39" X 37.5" X 11" Who says if you measure 3 times and cut twice that it will end up just like the plan specifies?
> 
> ...


How did you get the all thread all the way through the carpet. And why did you put it in the center do you not. Hit them with your arrows


----------



## cloquet (Jan 12, 2004)

maldoror said:


> I am playing it safe: I'm not using shag or even standard pile, but the close-cropped industrial office carpet. Because this SHOULD hold a bit more snug than the other two types that I can get away with a 12" deep target?


Don't do that. What happens is you get a lot more glue crud on your arrows and also they are a lot harder to pull. The best is a medium hght. Tom


----------



## VarmintSniper30 (Dec 3, 2012)

How did you get the all thread all the way through the carpet. And why did you put it in the center do you not. Hit them with your arrows


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

VArmintSniper--the all-thread doesn't go through the carpet. There is a T-nut in the top board which the all-thread is threaded into, and it presses down on a piece of plywood which is on top of the carpet stack.

So--this target will be 7 years old in February, and it is on its second set of carpet layers -- it does get shot a lot. Even with a face with 15 spots on it, and two sides, it does wear out. So, I'm on the lookout for more carpet (Oh my knees!!!).


----------



## popseal (Sep 29, 2015)

I made a deal with the carpet store where I bought enough of remnant pieces and the store cut them for size. My layered target is 45" wide and 10" thick by 30" high. Framed into 2"X!0" treated boards. Threaded all rods (one and a half inches from each edge on all four corners) bolted at the bottom and wearing wing nuts for ease of tightening at the top. It rests a few inches off the ground and has front and back cover pieces for rain protection.


oddg241 said:


> "Cutting about 90-100 pieces of carpet isn't fun, and is hard on the knees, hands, and back."
> LOL Wait till you get my age and condition, I can get down there but can't get back up!
> I really like this design and was thinking about it today at work. I was thinking of a way to make the side boards hinged at bottom and still have a way to re-attach them to top cross board. I was thinking of making the carpet stack the same size as a commercial bag target that you can buy replacement covers for. Then just undo sides at top, fold them out of way on hinges, then slide replacement bag over stack of carpet, fold sides back up and attach at top again. I would still use your threaded rod system to compress it. You would have targets on the repl. bag, it would be more weather resistant, and not too costly to replace cover.
> I will make this a spring project and follow up with pics as I go.


----------



## Strider1 (Nov 26, 2014)

My carpet target 3 feet by 4 feet high by 12 inches thick
I pad the sides, top and bottom in case an arrow gets away from me
I have lots of carpet covering the shop floor and just cut up pieces of it as I need it
Anyone replacing carpet I take pieces of their old carpet and cover the shop floor 4 and 5 layers deep
I have 2 of these back stops and 11 stuffed rag targets


----------



## codym92 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sure glad I ran across this post as we are about to be putting new carpet in our house!


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

REpurpose that carpet for sure---and cut as many pieces out of it as you can---you'll need them later.


----------



## Stickmanarcher (Jan 26, 2013)

I've been shooting my carpet target for a week now, around 100-150 arrows a day. Seems to be absolutely hammering my arrows. They penetrate about 1/2 length and has worn off all the colour in that time. They are carbon arrows with a bamboo look dip. Not sure if it would weaken the arrows or not?


----------



## comprar (Nov 9, 2015)

May be something I have to do from time to time.


----------

